# 1939 Doodle Bug Speed-a-way tricycle



## Saintaug (Jan 25, 2012)

My Dad gave me his Doodle Bug that he had when he was a little boy. It is all original and everything is in tact. But it has been used a lot. I do not have a need for it and was wondering if someone could tell me a ballpark value of it. I would appreciate any info that you could provide. Thanks !!


----------



## Oldbikes (Jan 25, 2012)

*Pm sent*

Check your PM...


----------



## Zephyr (Jan 26, 2012)

That thing is adorable! I wish I was closer to you I would buy it from you.


----------



## Sulley (Jan 26, 2012)

I restored one a few years ago, there are few different version of these. Doodle bugs and Irish Mails. I have had the seat decal repoped and have one if you deside to restore it.  Sulley

  my 1929 Doddle Bug








my 1934 Irish Mail


----------



## Saintaug (Jan 26, 2012)

Sulley, thanks for the pics of your bugs. They look fantastic !! At this time, I am not interested in restoring it, but thought about selling it "as is". If I don't get any interest from anyone wanting to buy it "as is", I may have to restore it. I will get back with you concerning the decals if I do.

Thanks again!


----------



## Sulley (Jan 26, 2012)

This is the shape my Doodlebug was in when i got it, i payed $100  for it and sold it to a guy in NYC for $350   he also bought the Irishmail i had, i payed $80 for that and sold it for $275   i think it was a fair price both bought and sold.  Sulley

My Doodlebug when i got it.





My Irishmail when i got it.


----------



## hoppy (Feb 19, 2013)

Saintaug said:


> Sulley, thanks for the pics of your bugs. They look fantastic !! At this time, I am not interested in restoring it, but thought about selling it "as is". If I don't get any interest from anyone wanting to buy it "as is", I may have to restore it. I will get back with you concerning the decals if I do.
> 
> Thanks again!



Do you still have the bug? Peace


----------



## JimsToys (Sep 20, 2018)

Ours looks like you top picture, red one. I will make the seat and handle bars. Tires and decal are on the way. Do you know the year? Colors? I thought of yellow. not sure yet.


----------

